# Eldar Rumors (1st Post Updated 12 May 2012)



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Picked up from Faeit212:



> * Eldar Rumors are Making the Rounds *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: More from Stickmonkey:



> Eldargal,
> I've hear there have been CAD sculpts seen in the past 6 months for all of the aspects AND wraithguard, just dont know if they will be finecast or get broke out to plastic kits yet.
> 
> My newest batch of rumors here is coming from playtest notes, which are notoriously unreliable this far out form codex release, but they do indicate the direction being thought.
> ...


More as it comes.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well i'll believe the stickmonkey ones, he's not been wrong recently on things.

As for the Romanus stuff... well duh. Its pretty much how everythings been going lately codex wise. Anyone could predict that and get it right. Its not a rumor, its just speculation based on logic.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Well i'll believe the stickmonkey ones, he's not been wrong recently on things.
> 
> As for the Romanus stuff... well duh. Its pretty much how everythings been going lately codex wise. Anyone could predict that and get it right. Its not a rumor, its just speculation based on logic.


Or it could be actually based on fact. I don't like writing off people too quickly because it stifles our ability to gain new contacts and sources of rumor. I know a lot of people are a bit jaded these days because of rumor sources like Ghost21, but let's give these guys the rope and let them hang themselves instead of trying to lynch them. Who knows, we may gain new sources and insight rather than chase them away.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Look at facts though... the known reliable guys have been talking about the 'Autumn of flyers' for a while now... so its hardly a great leap of logic to assume Eldar will get one.

New plastics always turn up with a new codex. Again, after seeing the 'plastic jetbike' at games day a few years back, anyone could make the jump its a new design for them and say it'll come out. Same with the vyper.. if the jetbikes are redesign, that would be too.

A new 'larger vehicle'.... Everyones been getting a big gribbly of some kind or another lately, so again, hardly a leap of logic to guess they'd have one.

The guardians thing? If Stickmonkey has just said they're an upgrade, its no leap of logic given duel kits lately to say they'd be a single box.

As for Finecast characters.... Everyones got finecast characters.


As said, no rumors at all from Romanus, just a bunch of things based on previous patterns and nothing solid.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Look at facts though... the known reliable guys have been talking about the 'Autumn of flyers' for a while now... so its hardly a great leap of logic to assume Eldar will get one.
> 
> New plastics always turn up with a new codex. Again, after seeing the 'plastic jetbike' at games day a few years back, anyone could make the jump its a new design for them and say it'll come out. Same with the vyper.. if the jetbikes are redesign, that would be too.
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from, but there is always the chance that this isn't based on pattern recognition and instead on information they actually have. Like I said, give them the rope to hang themselves. If they aren't really legitimate it'll become apparent (like it did with Ghost21) and then they'll be called out on it and the problem will be fixed. 

Jumping on every new source immediately and assuming they're just making it up seems a bit excessive to me, but then again I like think that we're like the cool older brother styled hobby of the gaming, laid back and intelligent instead of high strung and accusative.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Laid back? But i've a stockpile of burning pitchforks to get rid of!

I just wish though we'd get some proper rumors of old, where we'd get pictures or actual dates or something.... all the stuff like Romanus... well its just meh worthy rather then anything to get excited over.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

As long as the Wraithlord is not toughness 8... 
PS No remarks about T9-10!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

But why not be toughness 8? Its not all that tough considering it is the Eldar Dreadnaught, and it is still super vulnerable to poison and rending.

Vyper cost reduction is what I'd be looking for.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nothing to really get excited about and the models sugested seem just logical guesses, im gonna call bollocks apart from stick monkey bits


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Also if 6th ed gets the to-wound chart from WHF, T8 won't be such a problem any more...


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well it's quite good to see some Eldar rumors popping in, after a long period of pure nothingness. All the hype has been about Chaos recently, and with good reason.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Also if 6th ed gets the to-wound chart from WHF, T8 won't be such a problem any more...


Indeed, and since it's the only saving grace the Wraithlord has at present...


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

whiplash308 said:


> Well it's quite good to see some Eldar rumors popping in, after a long period of pure nothingness. All the hype has been about Chaos recently, and with good reason.


Quoted for truth. Eldar are my second favorite army. ^.^


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I will be keeping my eye on Eldar rumours, think it's still a bit too early for a rumours sticky though. I would like to have max 2 army stickies at a time.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I will be keeping my eye on Eldar rumours, think it's still a bit too early for a rumours sticky though. I would like to have max 2 army stickies at a time.


That's fair. I just put these up here because I didn't see them when I ran across them. We've still got around 18 more months (give or take since Stickmonkey sometimes puts release dates out further than they actually are) before they come out so I'm sure we'll continue to get more information that will justify a sticky at some point, just not yet.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't really see why the Energy Field needs changing. It works just fine as-is.

Not going to invest anything emotionally in the rumours until the codex is due the following month though.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's Lances, and points costs (oh, and the lack of Black Guardians...) are the real problems.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Not to mention Spears, Spiders, Reapers, Guardians of both types, Wraithlords, Wraithguard, Support Weapons, Jetbikes, Phoenix Lords, Banshees, Scorpions, Rangers, Swooping Hawks, every single vehicle upgrade and every single heavy weapon points costs?

Yet somehow Wave Serpents are top of their "troubleshooting" list? :laugh:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Support Weapons are crap because the unit type Artillery sucks, to be fair. Them becoming Walkers was probably the best thing in the 'leak'. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd happily see them removed from the codex if it allowed their guns to be mounted on either War Walkers or Wraithlords (The Wraithseer from FW has a D-Cannon... indication of things to come? I hope so).


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Absolutely! D-Cannon Fire Prism? Fuck yeah!!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Absolutely! D-Cannon Fire Prism? Fuck yeah!!!!


the eldar already have that in the warp hunter dont they? or do you mean combined fire d cannon?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

IIRC, Warp Hunter is a Template weapon? I'd rather have a sexy 24" range...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It was Template OR Blast wasn't it? Teardrop or 36" Range blast template.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never read it myself, was going off the words of others.

Obviously if it's better, I retract my desire...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah its blast 36" heavy1 blast barrage or weird template according to IA11


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Barrage? Odd. Thanks B&K for confirmation.

In that case, Pulse Laser Vyper Jetbikes. Fuck you, Hornet.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It's probably Barrage because the current D-Cannons are Barrage. The Tear drop is fired like a Hellhound which is cool, but only 6".


----------



## Darkrider (Dec 30, 2011)

Styro-J said:


> But why not be toughness 8? Its not all that tough considering it is the Eldar Dreadnaught, and it is still super vulnerable to poison and rending.
> 
> Vyper cost reduction is what I'd be looking for.


I think it would be fun for it to be T10 again...

Missile Launchers wound on 6+! Woot!


----------

